# New 40K race to be announced at Chicago Games Day?



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

From DakkaDakka


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am sure this has probably been discussed already but I was talking with a red-shirt at a Chicago area game store and asked him about that BOLS post from the other day. He said he had heard nothing about it but he did say that he was told from his sources that a new 40K race would be announced at the Chicago Games day. He said that while he didn't know what exactly it was going to be, all signs pointed to something Imperial. I asked if that meant Ad-Mech and he said that he couldn't imagine what else it would be (and neither can I if it is Imperial).
> On a side note, he also said that while he's heard nothing definitive about Space Hulk yet, he expects it to be the big GW Christmas release.
> ...


Linky to thread

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/247232.page


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

As people are saying on Dakka, Id put my money on the "NEW" army actualy being a rerelease of Dark Eldar or sumit, but if they do go imperial based would probably be a GW set of Heretic Guard, as its sumit you feel they should do.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Been stories about this for ages, but BoLS picked it up really late.

It's not primarily 40K. All that's been said is that it's COMPLETELY new, and that it's non Human in nature.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I hope it's AdMech, they should have had their own army about fifteen years ago. Skitarri, Preatorians, electro-priests, and a host of exotic weapons... Damn, I'd be torn between them and my SWs.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

geus its just a new chapter dont realy see dark eldar coming


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

It better be some DE, been waiting to start that army in forever, but never have due to the rumors of possibly being redone


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The return of the Squats muahahahahahaha.



My guess is Ad-mech as well. That or the reintroduction of DE.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

if its a "new" race, then i cant see it being DE or a veriant SM codex/models/fluff.
it would need to be something never done before in either WFB or 40K ifit is indeed a "new race"
@smfanboy, it surposed to be "non-human" so that counts out a new SM chapter.
but i belive it when i see it tbh, seeing as there other race's that need updateing beforeany new race or expansion (take you pick on the updates needed, DE,DH,WH,Necrons, and so on)


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

maybe arbites? theres been a picture of a stromtrooper with a shotgun circulating so maybe they will introduce the arbites as a kind of detachment force, similar to like kroot allies or the inquisitorial armies


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

smfanboy said:


> geus its just a new chapter


god no thank you, we have enough special marines thank you GW, once SW and BT are redone I don't wanna ever see another special marine for donkeys years


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

It will be the demiurg


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> It will be the demiurg


aint there dwarfs with plasma guns? If so :gimmefive:


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

It will either be something dumb, like rereleasing space skaven (Ugh) or something incredible. Im hoping for the rerelase of necrons


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Seriously doubt it's any sort of Marines, but maybe this is where they'll announce the Blood Raven Codex that I posted about some weeks back? Chances are near zero, but you never know.

If the new army is to be Imperial, *please* let it be the Adeptus Mechanicus. I've wanted them to be properly represented even by a quasi-official list (that's updated to the current edition, mind you) for aaaages.

Other than that, the only other Imperial faction that has a chance at getting a book eventually is the Ordo Xenos, but that's supposed to be _years_ away.

One way or another, it should be pretty interesting.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll damned annoyed if its AdMechs (though I doubt it will, all this talk of "new" and "non human") While the Daemonhunters codex gets pushed even further back

Actually, I'm going to be a little annoyed no matter what it is. We don't need more races, we need current armies brought from 3rd edition to 5th


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> I'll damned annoyed if its AdMechs (though I doubt it will, all this talk of "new" and "non human") While the Daemonhunters codex gets pushed even further back
> 
> Actually, I'm going to be a little annoyed no matter what it is. We don't need more races, we need current armies brought from 3rd edition to 5th


but the current armies are almost up to date,not many left to do and its been 10 years since we had a new race so its about time.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> but the current armies are almost up to date,not many left to do and its been 10 years since we had a new race so its about time.


I dont consider many of the current codexes "up to date" to be honest. the obvious examples are necrons, Dark Eldar and Inquisition, in particular the necrons suffer horrendously. but there are other armies, such as Eldar and Chaos Marines that need brought into line with the new edition- when you compare the point effectiveness of the eldar codex to the newest ones it really is starting to show its age

if anything, i would put my money on a preview of a codex in production, "new codex" can easily be misunderstood as "new race" thanks to good old chinese whisper-style rumours like this

hell, it could just be a preview of the SW codex for all we know!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> but the current armies are almost up to date,not many left to do and its been 10 years since we had a new race so its about time.


As said, that's not quite true for Dark Eldar, Daemonhunters, Witchhunters, Necrons as well as (though not as severely) Tyranids and Tau.

If this new Race is popular its only causing more delays for these armies. If its not then its just another that's onyl going to get an update every 10 years, frustrating those that do decide to collect them.


----------



## SirShibby (Jan 7, 2009)

I have to agree with Sir_m1ke. This has probably been misinterpreted and blown way out of proportion.

My money is on th SW preview.


----------



## Allos (Nov 5, 2007)

If they are announcing a new race I am with the it could be the Blood Ravens as this was rumored a while back as said by Katie


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

It wont be the adeptus mechanis, due to the fact that they worship the necron ctan the outsider (or is it the dragon?), so when the new necrons codex came out it would be all ughhh and people would be complaining and it would be a disaster. But Necrons are a completely unhuman race *check* are completely new race seeing as the ones we have are just scouts *check* and the creatures deep within the tombs are something never encountered before *check* come on im telling you its gonna be necrons :so_happy:.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Or Bloodravens, as they can tame the forces of chaos and transend our pitiable humanity.

Wow, that sentence kinda reminds me of trying to write a youtube comment that's so stupid people will realise that you're being sarcastic (note:this is impossible).

Not that people here wouldn't catch on.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i think its highly unlikey that there will be a new race anounced, not when other races need updates, i think its more likey the unveiling of the new space wolf codex, and it would seem to fit as gamesworkshop have offically anounced the incoming space wolves,


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> but the current armies are almost up to date,not many left to do and its been 10 years since we had a new race so its about time.


Didnt we just get Daemons not that long ago? They would count as a new race wouldnt they?

I hope its Area 51 style alians, with crazy powers and all energy weapons


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I wont believe it till I am holding the models.
It just does not make sense to make another race, over half the races are already undersupported.
Look at the last new races Dark Eldar, Tau,Necrons have had hardly any support, this will just be the fate of this new army


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Usaal said:


> Didnt we just get Daemons not that long ago? They would count as a new race wouldnt they?
> 
> I hope its Area 51 style alians, with crazy powers and all energy weapons


I dont want "counts as" or "redone", i want a complete all singing all dancing never seen before race of aliens or at the very least a branch of the imperium/current race we dont currently have an army for like ad-mech or exodites.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't buy it, they won't do a new race.


----------



## Shadowvast (Jun 11, 2008)

Did any of you read the BOLS post? It specified this was aboard game.....I am fairly sure its space hulk people....


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

if it is loyalist mahreen related i think i would just give up 40k. would be nice to see DE redone!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

If they do release a new race, which I don't think they should, not until every existing race has a 5ed codex, I hope that it's either Exodites, Demiurg (Or Squats or whatever you want to call them) or Hrudd, rather than another branch of the Imperium. The individual traitor legion codeci, ie one for each Chaos god, would also be welcome, but once again not until everyone elsen has a 5ed codex.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, I was naturally asking my friends if they heard anything on this after reading this today. One of my friends went to the GW 5th birthday party here and they had some guys from other GW locations come in to do some Q&A and painting and what not. Anyway what he told me was

“dude” was here for the birthday bash at the GW store he said that NO new race was coming. He did say “I can’t come right out and say it, but some hulking game will be out just in time for Christmas”.

so that is why we are still thinking Space Hulk....


----------



## pinkacidboots (May 23, 2009)

I hope it's Ad Mech, and you can never have enough SM's Stella .


----------



## jasonlotito (May 4, 2009)

Shadowvast said:


> Did any of you read the BOLS post? It specified this was aboard game.....I am fairly sure its space hulk people....


Wrong post.

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2009/05/40k-fantasy-rumors-new-race.html


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

I really hope they don't release a codex Blood Ravens that would just be stupid. I play Blood Ravens and i really dont want a codex because it makes no sense really. They are a codex chapter except for having a higher number of Psykers. The Psykers arent squad leaders but just auxiliary like they normally are in codex chapters, most are non combatants anyway.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Uh, call me dumb but what is AdMech?


----------



## CerberusDWR (Jun 12, 2009)

Adeptus Mechanicus.


----------



## Reign (Jun 30, 2008)

Blood Ravens = Fan boy wish, not actuality.

New Race = Not going to happen.

Tyranids = Going to be re-done soon... (before necrons, after DE)


What else is going to be released? Space Marine Crap... in between each codex, there will be more and more space marine crap... because that's all that matters now (and the reason 40k is having a mass exodus and fantasy is having a mass influx).


2nd edition needs to come back. Where Dark Millinium is released and everyone buys it, regardless of race, because it's good for EVERYONE... instead... we get about 150 cards for space marines, 50 cards for Chaos Space Marines, and 5 data sheets for all the other races...

It's a great time for Games Workshop....

(Don't give me that crap about space marines selling the best, ofcourse they sell the best, they are the only army you can play where you know every 2 years you're getting a new codex and models, naturally, if you're a 40k fan, you're going to play the army that you can expect a constant update in... go for 7 years without a space marine update and see if they are the best selling army then).


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a source that told me exactly what it is.......


Codex: 

NIGHTGROTZ!AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## BLvice (Mar 20, 2009)

I would do horrible, unmentionable things for an official AdMech army.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

As I said, many many times on Dakka, it's Space Hulk. 

It's not Wolves, they've been confirmed.

It's not DE, they've been confirmed, just not given a release date.

It's not a new race, they know we don't want one until they catch up, and neither do they. Also, Chaos Daemons was _technically_ a new race, so it's been done very recently (in GW terms.)

Anyway, apart from the models, DE and Witch Hunters are fine, they're both Competitive. I'm not saying they don't deserve a new Codex...just that they don't NEED one as much as the Necrons and Tyranids.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

what if its not a new "Race" as in human, tau or what ever...
But actually a new Race... with kitted out Ork trucks, and suped up Marine Rhinos and what not... kind of like a Death race!!

I call dibs on the Tyranid Spore mine convertable!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes if I were GW to keep demand happy I would updating as Such : SW (happening), DE (happening but no release date), Necrons, DH/WH, Nids, Tau and then BT and DA, during these last ones after DH/WH use the white dwarf magazines to release codex specific chapters for CSM allowing rules back in play for iron warriors, nightlords and the like.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Usaal said:


> what if its not a new "Race" as in human, tau or what ever...
> But actually a new Race... with kitted out Ork trucks, and suped up Marine Rhinos and what not... kind of like a Death race!!
> 
> I call dibs on the Tyranid Spore mine convertable!


Gorkamorka making a come back!



Blue Liger said:


> during these last ones after DH/WH use the white dwarf magazines to release codex specific chapters for CSM allowing rules back in play for iron warriors, nightlords and the like.


Great idea, but GW decided a long time ago to use WD solely as a catalogue for their models, instead of a genuinely useful supplement to the hobby, like it once was. It used to publish entire rule sets and supplementary articles for the codecies, but, alas, as with everything else, it's all about the money with that lot now.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> Yes if I were GW to keep demand happy I would updating as Such : SW (happening), DE (happening but no release date), Necrons, DH/WH, Nids, Tau and then BT and DA, during these last ones after DH/WH use the white dwarf magazines to release codex specific chapters for CSM allowing rules back in play for iron warriors, nightlords and the like.


To be fair, the SW Dex has been written for a year, and the Necron Dex is probably half done.

Nids also need one long before WH need it.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes I agree nids need doing but the DH/WH are still a 3rd/early 4th ed codex and have alot of units that arfen't really worth taking and in my opinion just saying see another codex for info on this tank is laziness and forces more money out of you. Nids just need a fine tuning in points and a few bio morph changes in my opinion nothing serious and maybe a a breath template weapon - so spitting like attacks, nothing that you really couldnt change yourself and ask to use in a friendly game.

EDIT: when I say happening I mean done and awaiting release or 99% done and are fine tuning in the case of DE


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd sooner see them update all the other codex's first, or at least bring them in line with 5th edition rules. Having said that I'm not that interested in a new race anyway, you'd have to prise me away from my IG first!:laugh:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I get your point about WH, but in terms of useless units they're no worse off than the Eldar - Swooping Hawks = Sisters Repentia. 

As for Nids - I think they need several things;
Melta weaponry (or some other ranged AP1 anti-tank)
Some form of Transport/KFF
To lose the immunity to ID on Gaunts etc
Tyrants/Fexes to be Eternal Warriors (use of USRs to remove parts of Synapse rule)
Tyrant Guard FnP.
More Without Number options perhaps? Ie, Hormagaunts?
Greater Army Specialisation, eg Broodlord as IC HQ, that makes Stealers Troops (from Elites)
Special Character Fex that makes Fexes Troops. Seriously.
Some sort of equivalent to transports...Trygon may suffice for this (ie, Tunnels) or, a Harridan. This MAY require an altered FoC - so be it.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Transport wise they are pretty good I think the ability to tunnel for units would be fantastic as in deepstrike like tunneling but allowing to assault after as long as they start on the board (and say can only tunnel from turn 2 onwards) so the opponent has the chance to shoot them in turn 1 if he doesn't kill them all bad luck, this would make raveners a deadly choice.

A swoop attack for gargoyles would be great (aka furious charge ablity when charging) ,gargoyles with double sets of scything talons and charging would be nasty


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

Its probably Space Wolves, but it would be cool if it was Dark Eldar.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Just got my WD a few days ago...and it just dawned on me when I read the last post...There are plastic Space Wolves in it...

I would hope we could see a revamp of DE or even Necrons...but I thought it was all about a NEW race?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

But aren't they currently redoing dark eldar? Because if there is a new race, which i'm pretty sure there isn't. Then the sculpters must me working damn hard to keep it all up. New DE stuff and the new race stuff...


----------



## HivefleetIngensus (Mar 3, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> I get your point about WH, but in terms of useless units they're no worse off than the Eldar - Swooping Hawks = Sisters Repentia.
> 
> As for Nids - I think they need several things;
> Melta weaponry (or some other ranged AP1 anti-tank)
> ...



1. No! Nids don't need Ap1! Its one of those things that makes us more unique, rate of fire over ap. A venom canon that can penetrate will do just fine against armor.

2. Definitely. I think a mycetic spore that works likle a drop pod would be cool instead. Its makes sense in the fluff, and it would be cool. 

3. It could work, but I really hope not.

4. Sounds cool.

5. I 100% agree with you.

6. Yes. And myabe if there's a flyrant, gargs could be troops.

7. Broken. Unless its one fex a slot, but maybe not even then. Cries of cheese will be heard for miles.

8. Sure. Sounds like it could work.


----------



## Deimus (Jul 15, 2009)

So on topic of the OP. The Race Announced were the Chaos Dwarves.
I was really hoping it was going to be the Demiurg, but, yep.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Deimus said:


> So on topic of the OP. The Race Announced were the Chaos Dwarves.
> I was really hoping it was going to be the Demiurg, but, yep.


Well, it was pretty close at least.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmm interesting so nowt 40k then lol:grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Chaos Dwarves are neither 40k or a new race


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Well in effect they are an army that's been missing for a while from warhammer, with no support for at least a decade. Releasing them now will mean an entirely new model range and probably not many rules the same, so it's pretty interesting.

I wouldn't have expected a new 40k race, or really wanted it. AS many people have mentioned there are currently a number of existing armies in need of support and it would make sense to improve those first.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

HivefleetIngensus said:


> 1. No! Nids don't need Ap1! Its one of those things that makes us more unique, rate of fire over ap. A venom canon that can penetrate will do just fine against armor.
> 
> 2. Definitely. I think a mycetic spore that works likle a drop pod would be cool instead. Its makes sense in the fluff, and it would be cool.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I meant to say if a Harridan is chosen to probably make Gargs Troops, but a Flyrant makes more sense.

I'm fairly adamant EVERY army needs AP1, but you could be right if the other things were even partly implemented.

I think you'd find an army of, say, 7 Fexes in 1500, but nothing else, wouldn't actually be broken at all. DE, for example, would reliably kill 2/3 a turn. Obviously they'd cost a fair bit. Being Slow and Purposeful would neatly balance, although some sort of 'Carnifex Light', with Fleet, would be fun. Hmmm....

Back On Topic: Thanks for letting us know, I knew it wasn't a 40k race.
No new races before at least the new Tau Dex in 2012! 

I always thought Chaos Dwarves were cool, although ChaosFTW will be gutted after going to such trouble to get an army of old models and conversions...


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

I was interested in chaos dwarves but being new to the game found they were expunged around 4th or 5t edition but looking further into the matter i found a rather large underground fanbase for them. I'm certainly going to collect them


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

zomg not chaos dwarfes I hoped it would be vampire nids 

now serious again I hoped for admech but hell maybe I now should start with an warhammer fantasy army


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Beeen around here for a while now but still wondering what the admech are?


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Someone answered that a few pages up, but 'Admech' is the term used for Adeptus Mechanicus. The Cogboys. The Technophiliacs.k:

They are the dudes from Mars who do all the techie stuff for the Imperium.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Well i guess the "new Race" was Chaos dwarfs although they arnt new or 40k.


----------



## SirShibby (Jan 7, 2009)

Just as I thought...misunderstood and blown WAY out of proportion. Although I was wrong about it being the SW preview. Oh well...can't win them all. 
Sorry all you AdMech folks didn't get your wish. Could have been cool, but it's just not the time for a new 40K race.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I nearly did think it was going to be Admech when I saw that Concept art they had for the techmarine. But that art is around 6 years old.
Yep I blame internet whispers for this.


----------



## Mgunh1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Shame, would have liked a new race... Still, they're were rumours abound with the Chaos Daemons codex, to the point where people were saying that that wasn't real either. *shrugs* It is in the air, I guess, until GW says something about it.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

IM STILL WAITING FOR A PLASTIC THUNDERHAWK

GET TO IT GW


(im starting to accept it isnt going to happen)


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Guys I've got an even better idea than my last one!

A new marines codex to stop them being pushovers!
Isn't it just genius? Fitting with the fluff that surrounds GW?


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

What is Admech? This confuses me, I somewhat know 40k backwards forwards or sorta, I've forgotten a lot of shit. or at least I would have retained admech it my searches through the 40k wikis.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

admech i believe is mechanicus based. correct me if im wrong guys.


----------



## scarara (Mar 25, 2009)

oooooh i hope it is squats, my mate has made up a codex for them recently and i must say his version is frikkin great, he has even made a colossus!!!!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

scarara said:


> oooooh i hope it is squats, my mate has made up a codex for them recently and i must say his version is frikkin great, he has even made a colossus!!!!


We already found out what it was, which was Chaos Dwarfs.


----------

